# Do you prefer femininity or masculinity in your partner?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Inspired by a post I saw where someone said they were attracted to femininity and the female anatomy. 

Defined as the sum of physical presentation - clothes makeup etc, hair length/style, body hair, body size, facial androgyny, muscularity, personality traits, body language.

There are only 20 poll options on this forum so it was a choice between including non-binary people, or having an option for being equally attracted to both. I think most people will lean more one way than the other (hopefully I'm not wrong about that... I know it might be difficult for some bisexual people) but if you really can't choose then just select one of the last two options and post below if you like.

Edit: Lol I can already see potential problems with this for instance I'm more attracted to femininity in men but the women I find attractive would usually be seen as very slightly masculine (Kate Moennig) but sometimes very feminine too. Probably won't attract enough responses to be interesting either but lol oh well. Forum needs more threads anyway.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm attracted to physical femininity but more masculine or tomboyish personalities, body language and style . especially body language lol i dunno why. i chose the first option because i think femininity is stronger overall since i wouldn't like body hair or muscularity.
i wonder if this is common?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Femininity, without a doubt, and I always have.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mt moyt said:


> I'm attracted to physical femininity but more masculine or tomboyish personalities, body language and style . especially body language lol i dunno why. i chose the first option because i think femininity is stronger overall since i wouldn't like body hair or muscularity.
> i wonder if this is common?


Yeah I have a feeling that will trip up a lot of people lol, uh. This is a very difficult poll to do considering that.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Straight woman very attracted to stereotypical physical masculinity in men. 

Personality wise i'm not sure. I think communication, empathy, etc are seen as more stereotypically feminine traits in larger society, but i dont really accept that. So i guess i want a masculine man in personality as well as i think those traits are things "real" men possess.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Femininity for looks. I'm not so sure about personality wise. Compassion is a big one for me, but I wouldn't necessarily label that as a feminine trait.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I like how you phrased it as 'more attracted' because this whole thing is extremely complicated. I'm mostly pretty straight, and I'm mostly attracted to heterosexual men. But I'm still not attracted to everything stereo-typically masculine. I've noticed I like fairly masculine appearances (face and body), and I've always strongly disliked pretty boy looks (like say, Ryan Philippe) but... I also stop short of guys who look like they're inmates (the kind that have necks as wide as their jaw). They just scare me at that point. I'm not that crazy about tallness either. Like it's fine, but average height is perfectly adequate too and you don't get extra bonus points with me for being extra tall. In fact I'm even sort of repulsed by guys who are tall and lanky but I wonder if this has something to do with having a brother with that body type, so now to me I just associate 'tall and lanky' with 'brother' and automatically get a sibling vibe when I'm around guys with that physique. 

As for personality; yeah I like masculine systematizing traits but with a healthy dose of empathy and emotional intelligence thrown in. I'm actually fairly systemizing myself so I think I'm more compatible with someone similar. I'm not put off by guys crying or being emotionally expressive. Actually, I think I'd prefer it as long as it's done a healthy amount, not harmful to others, and not a sign that they have an emotional disorder (that goes for both genders though).

However, there have been times when I've been attracted to people who don't fall neatly into what I'm typically attracted to, but the attraction doesn't really feel sexual? Like thinking about them in bed... just no. It's confusing, perhaps maybe I'm bi-romantic... but even that doesn't really capture it so idk.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Visually, femininity, or at least I suppose not masculine.

I don't really buy into masculine and feminine non visual traits, so am going to basically ignore the idea of that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rains said:


> I like how you phrased it as 'more attracted' because this whole thing is extremely complicated. I'm mostly pretty straight, and I'm mostly attracted to heterosexual men. But I'm still not attracted to everything stereo-typically masculine. I've noticed I like fairly masculine appearances (face and body), and I've always strongly disliked pretty boy looks (like say, Ryan Philippe) but... I also stop short of guys who look like they're inmates (the kind that have necks as wide as their jaw). They just scare me at that point. I'm not that crazy about tallness either. Like it's fine, but average height is perfectly adequate too and you don't get extra bonus points with me for being extra tall. In fact I'm even sort of repulsed by guys who are tall and lanky but I wonder if this has something to do with having a brother with that body type, so now to me I just associate 'tall and lanky' with 'brother' and automatically get a sibling vibe when I'm around guys with that physique.
> 
> As for personality; yeah I like masculine systematizing traits but with a healthy dose of empathy and emotional intelligence thrown in. I'm actually fairly systemizing myself so I think I'm more compatible with someone similar. I'm not put off by guys crying or being emotionally expressive. Actually, I think I'd prefer it as long as it's done a healthy amount, not harmful to others, and not a sign that they have an emotional disorder (that goes for both genders though).
> 
> However, there have been times when I've been attracted to people who don't fall neatly into what I'm typically attracted to, but the attraction doesn't really feel sexual? Like thinking about them in bed... just no. It's confusing, perhaps maybe I'm bi-romantic... but even that doesn't really capture it so idk.


Yeah I have different preferences in regards to personality/body language and physical appearance myself. I was curious though but it's basically impossible in a 20 option poll to really capture all the details, so I'm not satisfied with this thread.



splendidbob said:


> Visually, femininity, or at least I suppose not masculine.
> 
> *I don't really buy into masculine and feminine non visual traits, so am going to basically ignore the idea of that.*


There are examples of this everywhere though :con or is your problem with the labels?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are examples of this everywhere though :con or is your problem with the labels?


So the non visual traits I would find attractive:

Intelligence, curiosity, empathy, mildly argumentative, nurturing, loves crisps, honesty, unconventional, independent thinker etc etc masculine or feminine?

Maybe it's easier to find masculine or feminine stereotypical traits I find unattractive though, but I still wouldn't be convinced they could be divided in that way.

Gimme some examples and I can say more


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess i have a thing for men that are a bit feminine. I have always been attracted to "pretty boys". Gentle. Softer features. Dorky. But still with a "handsome gentlemen" vibe and behaviour (yeah yeah a girl can dream ok). Never been a fan of the superduper manly hunk thing.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Straight man attracted to femininity, but I'm talking about what's there before all the rest gets piled on top, proportions, softness etc. The other stuff like makeup etc. is fine up to a point but I start to find it a turn off if there's too much of it.

As for personality traits, I guess I like some that are stereotypically masculine and some that are stereotypically feminine. I have a mixture of these traits myself so I'd need a mix to compliment me, I'd bet that most people are similar. The closest stereotype would probably be the physically attractive tomboy (but grown up of course ).


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

both. everybody I've met is both.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> So the non visual traits I would find attractive:
> 
> Intelligence, curiosity, empathy, mildly argumentative, nurturing, loves crisps, unconventional, independent thinker etc etc masculine or feminine?
> 
> ...


They're just traits that correlate more with one sex or the other in a culture to a significant enough degree that people instinctively categorise them that way in people and use the labels feminine/masculine in English. Although everyone has traits of both (or almost everyone,) and some people don't fall more in either direction.

Based on recent research on brain differentiation I don't believe there is a significant divide _overall _ for most people neurologically based on sex. That study seems to suggest 0-8% of people have highly masculinised/feminised brains. But as people mirror other's behaviour/interests (it's how most primates learn, by imitating) and tend to mirror more of those from people of their gender identity especially in early childhood, and socialise more with people of their gender identity, the patterns become self perpetuating and obvious within a culture.

In Western culture, you have opposites like stoicism/emotional expressiveness self confident/more self critical competitive/cooperative aggressive/whatever the opposite of that is submissive/rebellious etc.

and then there are interests which are beginning to become increasingly more ambiguous now in Western culture.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I am bi/pan but can't really choose I like both. I have taken spectrum tests a few times and usually get the equally attracted to both or very close to the middle. If I had to choose one, feminity? Or female bodied people? I find myself noticing girls slightly more, but barely idk. The last 5 people irl I was attracted to, 3 were girls and 2 were men.

Because of this I thought of saying I prefer femininity but decided it's too muddled in my mind. Also that's not what I find attractive in men, it's more submissiveness, which I don't consider to be a gender-specific trait. Like I wouldn't mind a burly guy if he was that way sometimes. Girls, they tend to be submissive or open to switching so I don't worry about it so much.

Idk, as far as gender associated traits go... idk. I guess I don't really think about it that way. I like women like kate but also feminine women. I am attracted to masculine men and also softer men. Hmm though when I meet "macho guys" who front a lot and don't seem to have an ounce of feminity I usually get totally turned off verging on pissed so maybe you are on to something here.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a straight woman and ONLY attracted to masculinity*  *


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm bi and I can't decide. It really depends, honestly. Physically, I've been attracted to both feminine and masculine people. As far as personality goes, I guess technically I'm attracted to traits that might be stereotypically viewed as more feminine? Because I'm definitely not a fan of super stoic, "real men don't cry," etc., types.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're just traits that correlate more with one sex or the other in a culture to a significant enough degree that people instinctively categorise them that way in people and use the labels feminine/masculine in English. Although everyone has traits of both (or almost everyone,) and some people don't fall more in either direction.
> 
> Based on recent research on brain differentiation I don't believe there is a significant divide _overall _ for most people neurologically based on sex. That study seems to suggest 0-8% of people have highly masculinised/feminised brains. But as people mirror other's behaviour/interests (it's how most primates learn, by imitating) and tend to mirror more of those from people of their gender identity especially in early childhood, and socialise more with people of their gender identity, the patterns become self perpetuating and obvious within a culture.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I dunno, like I say, the traits I like are the ones above, so I guess if you force my hand its a mixture of stereotypical masculine vs feminine traits, since I am not sure which would be masculine or feminine.

Obviously I don't like traits like aggression though, and ultra over achievey competitive ****, so if they are masculine traits then I don't like those.

In terms of looks there is no question though, feminine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Femininity ofc.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm attracted more to feminity in both looks and personality. If they have a very masculine type persona (closed off emotionally, aggressive) it's definitely a turn-off.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

http://www.bristol.ac.uk/expsych/people/ian-s-penton-voak/index.html

He has some studies worth checking out on the subject 

Personally, though, feminity all the way.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not sure how to answer this. :/ I'm straight and so prefer guys, but I don't prefer stereotypically masculine men. Yet I don't prefer feminine men either. I guess I'd have to say I prefer guys who are mainly masculine but have some feminine traits (mostly in terms of personality, though maybe a few in terms of looks as well). I remember going through a phase when I was younger where I was highly attracted to androgynous guys, though not so much anymore.

I've never gone further than crushing on guys over what I _perceived_ was their personality, so I really can't say where I stand, 100%. :/ I guess it doesn't matter since nothing is ever going to happen; the guys I'm attracted to always find girlfriends pretty fast. I get the feeling they're attracted to more femininity than I project.

...It seems most of my fictional crushes are on guys who are bisexual/pansexual or gay, I just realized. :um Even THEY wouldn't be attracted to me. ;_;


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Overall I prefer masculinity.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> I'm attracted to physical femininity but more masculine or tomboyish personalities, body language and style . especially body language lol i dunno why. i chose the first option because i think femininity is stronger overall since i wouldn't like body hair or muscularity.
> i wonder if this is common?


I'm also attracted to more masculine/tomboyish personalities and style. I don't find body hair or muscularity appealing either, though I do like thinner women, smaller breasts etc.

So it's kind of hard to figure out the correct option; I went with 2. I guess straight male attracted to androgyny would be closer to the truth?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

For looks, I'm more attracted to masculine men. Although I don't care about muscles. I am attracted to both feminine and masculine women.

For personality, it's more difficult. More of a mix of both feminine and masculine traits.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Masculinity, regardless of sex.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I like a girl in the range of feminine to tom boyish. Not interested in hyper-masculinity where where she wears combat boots, flannel shirts, and can rebuilt a transmission.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> and can rebuilt a transmission.


That's actually kinda hot.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a straight (mostly?) woman who tends to gravitate slightly more toward stereotypically "feminine" male physical traits. Appearance doesn't always seem to play a huge role in my attraction, but I can't really think of any "manly-man" types I've been drawn toward (wide necks, chiseled jaw, bulky muscles, etc. etc.) Shrug.

As far as personality traits, I guess I like a healthy mixture of both. That seems to more realistically describe most people in actuality anyway.



tehuti88 said:


> ...It seems most of my fictional crushes are on guys who are bisexual/pansexual or gay, I just realized. :um Even THEY wouldn't be attracted to me. ;_;


:squeeze


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

From what I observed in general, western cultures have stronger desire for masculinity. Eastern cultures have a stronger desire for femininity. 

My non asian female coworkers always remark how I look better when I shave less and leave some facial hair because it makes me look more manly and more defined and less like teenager. I have a young face. While asian female coworkers, especially the ones that grew up in their native country will remark how they like me completely clean shaven because it gives me a softer look and nicer expression. They tell me when I don't shave, I look mean and angry. A few of them also told me guys sitting with their legs crossed and their hands clasped together are very cute and gentle and it is a big turn on for them. Then a few non asian female coworkers heard this and they rolled their eyes in disgust. The cultural aspect differences is interesting.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a homosexual male and I gravitate more towards the masculine, although there are exceptions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> From what I observed in general, western cultures have stronger desire for masculinity. Eastern cultures have a stronger desire for femininity.
> 
> My non asian female coworkers always remark how I look better when I shave less and leave some facial hair because it makes me look more manly and more defined and less like teenager. I have a young face. While asian female coworkers, especially the ones that grew up in their native country will remark how they like me completely clean shaven because it gives me a softer look and nicer expression. They tell me when I don't shave, I look mean and angry. A few of them also told me guys sitting with their legs crossed and their hands clasped together are very cute and gentle and it is a big turn on for them. Then a few non asian female coworkers heard this and they rolled their eyes in disgust. The cultural aspect differences is interesting.


Yeah I noticed that. People keep telling me to move to Asia/Japan....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kkonminam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishōnen

Ironically my interest in more feminine looking men predates my interest in Japanese culture (Pokemon aside.)


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I noticed that. People keep telling me to move to Asia/Japan....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kkonminam
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I am unaware there is actually a term and concept for this. Its interesting indeed. My last gf fits into this. She grew up in urban china. Typical high fad trendy stuckup types. A few months into our relationship, she bought me concealer, foundation and eyeliner to put on because she didn't like some flaws on my face and tells me she will not be seen out with me without me putting those on. Of course there was no way in hell I did lmao.

Weirdly, native Japanese girls a lot of them also have a fantasy about big white husky American men.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Masculinity. I think it looks it looks pretty cool now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I like a girl in the range of feminine to tom boyish. Not interested in hyper-masculinity where where she wears combat boots, flannel shirts, and can rebuilt a transmission.





TheInvisibleHand said:


> That's actually kinda hot.


Yeah, why not US? I can't rebuilt a transmission so somebody will need to do it. Female mechanic all the way.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Tomboy girls seem surprisingly popular.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> Holy crap! I am unaware there is actually a term and concept for this. Its interesting indeed. My last gf fits into this. She grew up in urban china. Typical high fad trendy stuckup types. A few months into our relationship, she bought me concealer, foundation and eyeliner to put on because she didn't like some flaws on my face and tells me she will not be seen out with me without me putting those on. Of course there was no way in hell I did lmao.
> 
> Weirdly, native Japanese girls a lot of them also have a fantasy about big white husky American men.


Heh really? I think someone insisting like that would put off most women in Western culture let alone men lol.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Too binary despite all the poll options. I'm hetero and ultra-femininity is a turn-off. What do you get when she doesn't give a single toss how she comes across? That's what I appreciate, a refusal to conform to expectations. It's not a conscious decision of course, gender-neutrality has to start from an early age before masculine or feminine behaviors are ingrained. Gender should be strictly biological with no behavioral component and the closer you are to that ideal, the more I'll like you.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I had a hard time voting on this pole. I seem to alternate over time from being more attracted to female physical traits, to being more attracted to male physical traits. But there are certain ones for both that attract me, and certain traits for both that I don't like. What seems to matter more for my attraction anyway is personality, and the personality traits I like can be found in both men and women. I tentatively voted bi attracted to feminine more, because I seem to lean that way a little more often, both with the women and men I find attractive. 

I really wish I knew what kind of people find me attractive, not just in looks, but also after getting to know me. If there even is such a group. :sigh

This is a difficult poll to provide options that can accommodate everyone, given the choice limit. I appreciate the effort you made to have as wide a selection as possible.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Bi/pan transwoman. (This is sort of rambly, as usual...)

I have a sort of odd set of cues, I guess. I don't think I have a preference wrt male or female bodies in general. I can't imagine not loving both. But there are certain physical traits that I have definite preferences for, and some of those are more common in men. (And one more common in women.)

I like fit bodies with good muscle definition. (Athletic, not bodybuilders.) For some reason many people don't like women with obvious muscle definition, so I guess that's considered a male trait. (I tend not to be attracted to people with a lot of soft curves, or people who are too thin and fragile-looking, two body stereotypes that are more closely associated with women.) I also like wide, square jaws, which women can also have, but which most people see as masculine. I also prefer tall people (I'm fairly tall myself, so partly it's just not wanting to tower over people), and height is generally a masculine thing. So I like female bodies, but I prefer tall, athletic women with square jaws. (And I guess those are too masculine for a lot of people.) But then I also prefer full lips (especially bigger upper lips), and full lips tends to be a feminine thing. So ... odd.

As far as psychological traits go...

I think most people understand that both men and women can have the same psychological traits. That the idea that men are more rational (lol) or that women are more emotional is just a cliche with little relevance to actual people. But that doesn't mean that the stereotypes don't exist, and that they don't shape how masculine or feminine we see a person. And there's no harm saying that one trait is 'masculine' and another 'feminine' as long as we're just referring to a stereotype that says nothing at all about individuals.

For example, the trait: *violent <--> non-violent* has obvious associations; we associate violence with men and non-violence with women. It's irrelevant whether or not this is factually true, because the prejudice currently does exist and currently does shape our perceptions. Since violence is seen as an inherently masculine trait, men have a positive incentive for acting violently -- it's the easiest way for a man to assert his manhood; when people see violence, their perception of the aggressor automatically shifts toward masculine. Women, by contrast, have a disincentive to act violently, because it masculinizes them. It's impossible for us to know exactly what the difference is in terms of violent tendencies between men and women because we have no way to separate these incentives and disincentives from the resulting behavior. And the same obviously goes for every other psychological trait. Men are incentivized to be rational and disincentivized to be emotional; for women, it's opposite -- coldly rational women are seen as masculinized; we expect women to be bubbly, enthusiastic, and emotionally temperamental, if they're not then they're 'stuck up *****es'.

So having said all that, I tend to find masculine psychological traits more attractive than feminine traits, but only because the stereotypes happen to play out that way. I prefer "the strong silent type"; the type of person who is decisive, determined, assertive, serious, rational and emotionally guarded (though passionate and compassionate). But it doesn't matter whether that person inhabits a male or female body.

What I find more interesting is the question why people are attracted to those particular traits? Is it random, or do we look for people like ourselves? Or do we look for people to complement/balance us? (Or is it a mix?) I think I find masculine personalities and bodies attractive mostly because I feel so volatile, emotional, scatterbrained, indecisive, and vulnerable myself. It's the contrast that appeals to me; the difference between myself and that other person. If I was with someone like myself, we'd just spiral out of control with no center or gravity and that utter lawlessness terrifies me. But then, I am a very passionate and compassionate person and I find those traits very attractive in other people. So ... idk.

tl;dr bi, but prefer masculine traits


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think the problem with this poll and thread in general is that the criteria are too black & white. In reality, attraction has much more of a dynamic than this. 

All I can say is I do prefer men that have a cleaner look and more androgynous face structure. Long hair and bigger body size for me a somewhat of a turnoff. I do not care much for the very muscular body types too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it if they look masculine but not like a lumberjack or a bodybuilder. I like some muscles but not huge ones. Prefer average height over tall. I like some chest hair but not a fan of super hairy. Would be good if they shaved their armpits and the facial hair. Can't stand a soft, fleshy body or chubby cheeks on a man. I'd feel like a blob if the guy was super skinny though. 

As for personality...that's difficult to answer. I find that I bump heads with men more often. Many men just piss me off, whether on this forum or in real life. I find I get along better with women. Never dated a woman before, so hard to say. Dealing with male anger is not pretty. Many have horrible tempers and the level of anger is scary. Like one of my exes would get so angry that he would get a bad headache afterwards from it. Or how they would not want to talk after a fight or they claimed that they "have to walk away, otherwise it would get physical." I just found that so frustrating and bizarre.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

femininity is cool. 

long hair which is the trademark of femininity, makeup, their body shape, perfume, female clothes. Woman mostly look WAY better than men. Such a lot of men are unshaven scruff bags who don't dress very well or comb their hair or even smell clean.

usually, women have better and more pleasant sounding voices, look better, smell better, carry themselves better and dress better. It's not that uncommon i have just simply smiled at seeing a woman do something feminine like flick her hair or apply makeup...its just kind of cute the things they do.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

This isn't really the ideal place to post this, but its probably as close a thread as I will ever get.

Whatever preference you might have in a pytner, I am sure we can all agree with Luca Brasi that ideally your fiyst chyld should ideally be a maasculyn chyld.






runs and hides.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This poll hurts my head.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Neither one, really. It seems that I'm attracted to men who are intellectual, gloomy and "cool." With long hair, of course.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I like my men masculine in personality and looks. 
Jfc, I've been involved with artist types who were way too sensitive and emotional.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Closet bi - I like physical and behavioural feminine traits in women. I want my girls to be girls. As for guys though, I don't mind either (but probably more feminine).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think you can be a straight guy and like masculine women.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> I don't think you can be a straight guy and like masculine women.


That's really dumb.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Straight and I prefer feminine women. Long hair, painted nails, girlish clothes, the works. I do prefer taller women to shorter ones though.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i prefer you just the way you are, Persephone.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

nubly said:


> I don't think you can be a straight guy and like masculine women.


Sounds like an oxymoron, but have you never seen a woman who kicks *** like a guy, like the physique of female wrestlers and thought, daayymm....

Or girls who have interests more commonly associated with guys? (Cars, football, beer, gaming, etc.)

I must admit - long as they don't sound like a dude... or cut their hair shorter than mine and die it green or some sht like that- this is I draw the line - but then again, it's preference.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i think i tend to go for masculine looking "pretty" boys/men....if that makes sense.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's really dumb.


Because of guys that have sthenolagnia? That's separate thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Because of guys that have sthenolagnia? That's separate thing.


I'm fairly sure no guy would consider themselves not straight for liking masculine _women_ and if they're not willing to suck dick as well they're not much use as bi guys, but you can try and sell straight+ to them or something if you want I guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've liked masculine woman, gender traits don't really matter to me all that much, it depends on the person behind all the physical BS ....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'd rather that she just be herself when it comes to personality whether that's girly or one of the guys or somewhere in between. Of course, I'd want her to look like a woman, but how she chooses to dresses and carry herself probably isn't going to matter to me.


----------

